# Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!



## ThedarkCookie (17. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

Bevor ich mit dem eigentlichen Thema starte stelle ich mich erst einmal vor, weil sich das so gehört Ich heiße Christopher, bin 24 Jahre jung, wohne in Hildesheim, bin Student und habe vor kurzem das Angeln für mich entdeckt und Ende August den Fischereischein erlangt. Direkt nach der Prüfung ging es los zum Fachhändler, Grundausrüstung besorgt und Gastkarte und ab zum Gewässer, wo wir dann auch direkt beim Thema wären. 

Es beißt einfach nichts. Die einzige Ausnahme war zu meinem Pech mein fünfter Auswurf ÜBERHAUPT ( in Niedersachsen braucht man keine Wurfprüfung mehr ablegen), wo direkt ein kleiner Hecht auf meinen Wobbler einstieg. Komplett perplex und überfordert als Anfänger mit dieser Situation setzte ich auch keinen Anhieb und der Fisch war wieder schneller weg, als er gekommen war. 

Doch seit diesem Ereignis...nichts. Njada. Über 60 Stunden insgesamt in den letzten Wochen am Wasser und nicht einmal Biss#c. Vielleicht liegt es an der momentanen brütenden Hitze, dass sich die Raubfische eher ins Freiwasser zurückziehen, wo man aufgrund des extremen Krautbestandes eh nicht vernünftig mit z.B. Gummifischen angeln kann? Die eigentlichen Hotspots (Seerosenfelder, Totholz, überwucherte Bäume, etc.) hab ich alles schon mit diversen Ködern befischt. Eine andere Vermutung von mir ist, dass dadurch, dass ich einfach "arbeitsbedingt" nur von 12- 17 Uhr angeln kann, wo Fische doch meist eher bei Sonnenaufgang oder Untergang beißen sollen, keinen Fisch an die Sehne bekomme. Ich habe auch wirklich jede Kunstködervariante (außer Offsethaken oder ähnliches für krautfreies Fischen) probiert, aber wie gesagt...es tut sich nichts. 

Hier noch ein paar Infos zu meinem Gerät:
Spinnruten: Blackjack Zander & Hecht, Länge 2,40 m, Wg: 20-50 Gr. und eine Balzer Forellen Spin, Länge 2,10 m, Wg: 5-20 Gr. 
Spinnrolle: Shimano Stradic C14+
Schnur: 18 mm geflochtene nanogelb
Wirbel und Karabiner: 25 Kg Tragkraft
Vorfach: 30 mm Flourocarbon oder bei extremer Hechtgefahr (laut Fangergebnisliste des Vereins) 45 cm Stahlvorfach
Köder: Diverse Kunstköder (Spinner, Blinker, Gummifsche/Jerkbaits und Wobbler (schwimmend und tauchend) in allen Farben und Größen. Ich besitze lediglich keine Crankbaits. 

Vielleicht ist es völlig normal als blutiger Anfänger ein Schneiderdasein zu fristen, aber falls ich grobe Fehler machen sollte, wäre ich für jede Hilfe dankbar#h

Petri Heil an alle und schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## mantikor (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

hallo christopher, also der kleine hecht ist schon mal ein guter indikator dafür das du eigentlich alles richtig machst, was sind schon 60 stunden  ich kenn leute die haben jahrelang geschneidert, die ganzen tollen hersteller und teamangler-videos gaukeln einem natürlich vor das man mit dem richtigen köder selbst in pfützen und tümpeln spätestens beim 2. wurf nen xxxxxl räuber am band hat, das ist doch meist nicht so sondern eher das gegenteil wie bei dir ist der fall, fangbücher und ergebnisse werden oft und mit wissen manipuliert um den gastkartenverkauf zu steigern oder um besatzmaßnahmen zu beeinflussen, häng dich an einen alten hasen dran und schau dir techniken bzw köderführung an, grundregel ist sonniges wetter=naturfarbene köder und bedecktes wetter grelle oder signalfarben, bei wobblern ab und zu mal spinnstops einlegen, das lernfeld ist praktisch unüberschaubar, das ist wie mit den frauen, da smmelt man meist auch erst mal ein paar körbe, einfach dranbleiben, nicht resignieren und paar videos auf youtube schauen, das wird dann schon, ich wünsche dir herzlichstes petri heil strammes seil, mögen deine fische kommen !


----------



## Snâsh (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Hi Christopher, 



ich glaube die Mischung aus den Wetterverhältnissen sowie der Tageszeit an der du angeln kannst, macht schon recht viel aus. Normalerweise ist das aber bei Hechten/Barschen kein Problem, außer du hast halt wirklich einen See, bei dem es derzeit eher darum geht, dass die Fische aufgrund von Sauerstoffmangel nicht sterben. (Die beissen wirklich nicht und man sollte Sie auch in Ruhe lassen.)
Eventuell solltest du einmal wirklich kleine Köder nutzen. Normalerweise sollten Barsche fast immer gehen und einen Hecht kannst du damit auch fangen. Ich würde nicht auf stahl verzichten, wenn eine Hechtgefahr besteht. Außerdem solltest du schauen, dass du die Schattenbereiche abangelst, da auch die Fische versuchen vor der Sonne in Deckung zu gehen. #6


----------



## Purist (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*



ThedarkCookie schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es völlig normal als blutiger Anfänger ein Schneiderdasein zu fristen, aber falls ich grobe Fehler machen sollte, wäre ich für jede Hilfe dankbar#h




Spinnfischen ist und war nie "ich fange jetzt mal an und fange dann sofort". Das passiert einigen Anfängern durchaus, aber es ist eher Zufall. Das Können muss man sich erarbeiten, das kann man auch nicht kaufen.



Konzentriere dich einmal auf drei Sachen: Wo könnten sich die Raubfische aufhalten, wo sind die Futterfische? Mit welchem Köder kann ich sie dort erreichen? Führe ich die Köder richtig?


Später wirst du merken, dass noch viel mehr hinzukommt: Sind die Haken scharf? Fressen die Raubfische zur Zeit überhaupt? Welche Köderfarbe/Ködergröße macht Sinn? Ist die Montage intakt? Reicht die Rute um einen Anschlag durchzubringen? usw..


Generell würde ich Anfängern nie dazu raten, nur mit der Spinnangel loszuziehen, weil dann die Grundlagen fehlen. 

Ein Ansitzangler weiß nach 1-2 Jahren z.B. schon sehr genau wo über das Jahr verteilt die Futterfische zu finden sind, wo die Raubfische stehen und wann sie aktiv sind.


----------



## Pinocio (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Also mal vorweg, den ganzen August habe ich auch so gut wie nichts gefangen. Es war sehr schwer, durch die Hitze aber vorallem durch den Wassermangel.


Anfängern würde ich zu leicht zu führenden Ködern raten, wie Blinker, Spinner und Gummifischen.
Auch bestenfalls so eine Standardgröße (8-12cm,Spinner 2-5), damit deckst du das meiste ab. Die Frequenz ist höher.
Die Standorte hast du ja bereits genannt.
Meine Bisse kamen fast alle im Mittelwasser bzw. nahe am Grund. Die Fische sind eher passiv, lethargisch.



Die Tageszeit, wo du gehst ist meiner Meinung nach gerade im Sommer suboptimal, bei mir fing die Beisserei, wenn sie denn kam gegen 17Uhr an. Kann natürlich bei dir im Gewässer anders sein, aber gerade bei den Temperaturen und dem Lichteinfall, denke ich dass es recht flächendeckend eher Richtung Dämmerung besser läuft.


Denke jetzt Richtung Herbst kann deine Tageszeit, wo du gehst besser werden, allerdings brauchst du dich nicht groß zu wundern, dass bisher nicht viel kam, als Anfänger in einer wirklich schweren Raubfischzeit.
Auf Friedfisch hättest du sicher deutlich mehr Erfolg gehabt. Da muss ich meinem Vorredner Recht geben. Auch lernst du durch die Stipperei schnell wo, wann die Beutefische unterwegs sind. Auch das Handling usw.
Aber muss nicht, es geht auch ohne den Kram.
Das wichtigste hast du ja bereits gelernt: Ausdauer und Hartnäckigkeit. 

Auf lange Sicht wird die belohnt.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Würde bei den Ködern unter 8 cm gehen und mit der leichten Spinnrute losziehen. Schon aufgrund der natürlichen Umstände sind Hechte und Zander viel seltener als kleinere Räuber wie Barsche oder Döbel und man angelt schnell an ihnen vorbei. Döbel, Barsch und manchmal Forellen waren am Anfang meine Zielfische und ich kann mich über den Einstieg mit dem Spinnfischen nicht beklagen.


----------



## Andal (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Lerne einfach erst mal alle Jahreszeiten kennen und verstehe halbwegs, wie sich alle Fischarten deiner Gewässer wann und wie verhalten. Dann kann es auch mit dem regelmäßigen Erfolg klappen. 

Für den Ansatz, ich habe jetzt die Prüfung und ich bin jetzt spezialisierter Spinnfischer, sind die Resultate ganz normal. Tut mir leid, wenn das jetzt recht hart und vielleicht hochnäsig klingt, aber es ist leider so. Die, die konstant etwas fangen, haben alle eine breite anglerische Basis.


----------



## hecht99 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Hallo,

 schön das du dich zu uns ins Forum gestellt hast. Von deiner ausführlichen Erklärung zur Fragestellung können sich manche alte Hasen auch noch was abschauen .

 Einen Punkt hast du leider vergessen, nämlich das Gewässer! Dann können wir dir vielleicht besser helfen.

 Hier einige Ansatzpunkte (ohne genauere Gewässerbeschreibung und -größe ist nicht mehr drin):

 - In kleineren Vereinsgewässern ist ab September oft saure Gurkenzeit beim Spinnen: starke Befischung übers Jahr, hohe Entnahme, Fische kennen mehr Kunstköder als ein Verkäufer bei Gerlinger -> auf Raubfisch mal mit Köderfisch bzw. gezupften Köderfisch versuchen

 - Am Wochenende vielleicht mal die Dämmerungszeiten nutzen

 - hört sich jetzt dumm an, aber das Angeln erstmal von Grund auf lernen! Drillgefühl, Anhieb, Gefühl für den Fisch bekommst du beim Friedfischangeln leichter! Und du hast dir wenn du ein wenig anfütterst deinen Hotspot selbst geschaffen! Einfach nach dem Friedfischangeln am Futterplatz probieren!

 In dem Sinne, Petri Heil und bei genauerer Gewässerbeschreibung wissen wir vielleicht noch mehr


----------



## hecht99 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*



Andal schrieb:


> Lerne einfach erst mal alle Jahreszeiten kennen und verstehe halbwegs, wie sich alle Fischarten deiner Gewässer wann und wie verhalten. Dann kann es auch mit dem regelmäßigen Erfolg klappen.
> 
> Für den Ansatz, ich habe jetzt die Prüfung und ich bin jetzt spezialisierter Spinnfischer, sind die Resultate ganz normal. Tut mir leid, wenn das jetzt recht hart und vielleicht hochnäsig klingt, aber es ist leider so. Die, die konstant etwas fangen, haben alle eine breite anglerische Basis.



Genau das ist der Punkt: Von Ansitzen auf Friedfisch lernst du welche Futterfische im Gewässer sind -> du weißt was die Räuber fressen. Beispiele von meinen Gewässern:
1. relativ junger Baggersee, in dem fressen Hecht, Zander und Barsch zu 90% nur Krebse -> rotschwarze Köder mit kleinen aber aggressiven Hüpfern über den Grund. Mit Fischimitaten im Mittelwasser nahezu keine Chance auf Erfolg
2. mittlerer Teich, mit 80% verbutteten Giebeln -> auch hier muss ich hart am Grund und mit voluminösen Ködern (ähnlich der Giebel) angeln, um an die Zander zu kommen -> schlanke Stint-shads etc bringen keine Bisse
3. Kiesgrube mit großen Bestand an Rotfedern -> Hier ist zum Beispiel das Angeln am Grund sinnlos -> Hecht und Zander werden max. 1 Meter unter der Oberfläche gefangen (außer im Winter)

Das ist jetzt schon relativ speziell und tief in der Materie, aber nur mal das du siehst wie hoch das Fehlerpotential ist!


----------



## Andal (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Und der größte Fehler, den du jetzt noch machen kannst, ist auf die Marotte zu verfallen, "ich kaufe mir jetzt den Erfolg!". Das wird zwar den Handel erfreuen, bringt dich aber in Sachen Fänge überhaupt nicht weiter.


----------



## zanderzone (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Nu mal ehrlich.. Muss mich da Andal schon anschließen! Was erwartest du denn? Du bist neu in dem Gebiet, hast gerade mal 60 Betriebsstunden auf dem Buckel.. Hey! Du hattest nen Biss!!!!! Sei doch froh.. 



Geh einfach mit jemandem mit, der das kann! Ja, angeln hat tatsächlich was mit Können zu tun.. Schein, Rute, Köder, werfen, fangen ist leider nicht bei unserem Hobby! Soll jetzt wirklich nicht böse sein, aber du musst schon noch ein bissl investieren, bevor du jammern kannst ;-)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Teste aber auf jeden Fall auch möglichst viele Köder!
Ich kann jetzt nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Ich war ca ein Jahr an zwei Seeen ausm Verein mit Spinnrute unterwegs, mit diversen GuFis, Spinnern und Blinkern. Ich hatte nicht einen Hechtbiss, nur kleine Barsche. Oft auch geschneidert. Habe auch an mir selbst gezweifelt.


Dann habe ich immer weiter probiert, dieses mal mit ganz bestimmten Wobblern. Und sofort bekomme ich Fänge und Bisse. Du musst wirklich alles ausprobieren um herauszufinden, was die Fische in dem entsprechenden Gewässer wollen. Wenn du das dann einmal hast, fängst du auch deutlich regelmäßiger.


----------



## hecht99 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Als kleiner Zusatz noch: Anfänger in Sachen Hechtangeln empfehle ich immer nen 22 gr. silbernen Effzett Blinker. Fliegt gut, fängt in den meisten Gewässern, ist einfach zu fischen und durch den Zug auf den Köder bleiben die Hechte oft auch hängen, wenn bei einem Anfänger der Anhieb vergessen wird!

 Klingt blöd und banal, ist aber meiner Meinung nach der beste Einstieg


----------



## Andal (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Da hast du vollkommen Recht.

Lieber einen Köder wirklich kennen und zu wissen, was man damit alles machen kann, als pausenlos zu wechseln und am Ende doch nichts wirklich richtig machen.


----------



## ThedarkCookie (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Vielen lieben Dank erstmal an all die Antworten!  

Das mit dem Posen-/Friedfischangeln habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, allein schon, um überhaupt mal zu erlernen, wie man vernünftig drillt. Mein letzter Drill war vor 10 Jahren in Dänemark an einem Meerforellen"puff" :q . Dann muss denke ich auch eine andere Rute her zum Ansitzangeln, weil gerade die letzten Schnurführungsringe an der Spitze meiner Spinnruten einfach zu filigran sind für so manche Montagen mit Pose. Konnte das an meinen Vereinsgewässern (bin letztendlich auch nach der Gastkarte dem Verein beigetreten, wegen unter anderem viel größerer Gewässerauswahl) auch schon beobachten- Ich mühe mich über 5 Stunden ab mit der Spinnrute und nichts passiert, zwei andere Angler kommen, legen ne Pose aus und innerhalb von 20 Minuten haben sie drei Karpfen an Land geholt, das nagt echt extrem am Selbstvertrauen. 
Aber ich werde definitiv nicht aufgeben, dafür macht es einfach zuviel Spaß auch einfach in der Natur zu sein und z.B. den Schwänen zuzugucken . 

"Jeder Tag ist Angeltag aber nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag"

Das Fangergebnislisten oft "verschönert" werden ist interessant, muss ich mal weiter beobachten|uhoh:. Vielleicht klappts ja mit einer Dropshot-Montage am Kanal hier in Hildesheim, da soll es angeblich immer in der Rute rumsen. 
Und dass Spinnfischen, gerade für Anfänger, sehr ungeeignet sein soll hab ich jetzt schon von vielen gehört. Ich finde die aktive Art des Angelns nur einfach interessanter (und davon abgesehen schmecken Raubfische mir auch besser). Aber ich denke ich werde mir noch ein paar Videos und Tutorials zu guten Posenmontagen anschauen und mein Glück mal so versuchen. 

In jedem Fall vielen Dank für die herzliche Aufnahme ins Forum und Petri heil!:vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Nur wenn halt auch nach etlichen Versuchen auf diesen Köder nichts beißt, sollte man rumprobieren. Wie gesagt, das Rumprobieren führte bei mir zum Erfolg an den für mich vorher unbekannten Gewässern.


----------



## trawar (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*



ThedarkCookie schrieb:


> Und dass Spinnfischen, gerade für Anfänger, sehr ungeeignet sein soll hab ich jetzt schon von vielen gehört.



Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen, im gegenteil ich finde das es die einfachste Methode um an Fisch zu kommen.
In der Regel haken sich die Fische selber, wenn die Haken scharf sind.
Nimm einfach mal einen 2er Mepps und Fische an interessanten stellen die Wassersäule mal ab.
Gerade parallel an Krautfeldern entlag ist eigentlich ein garant für Fisch.

Dann wird das auch schon mit Barsch und Co.


----------



## Purist (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*



ThedarkCookie schrieb:


> Und dass Spinnfischen, gerade für Anfänger, sehr ungeeignet sein soll hab ich jetzt schon von vielen gehört. Ich finde die aktive Art des Angelns nur einfach interessanter (und davon abgesehen schmecken Raubfische mir auch besser).




Du kannst Hecht/Zander/Barsch auch beim Ansitzen fangen. Der Klassiker für jeden Angler schlechthin: "Pose + Wurm" wird dir auch Barsche und evtl. sogar Aale an den Haken bringen.


 Spinnfischen ist für Anfänger nicht unbedingt ungeeignet, es ist nur eben so, dass viele glauben, es wäre besonders einfach oder man würde nie einen Schneidertag erleben und das stimmt beides nicht. Die Angelvideoschwemme der letzten Jahre erzeugt da ein völlig falsches, weil zeitlich immer zusammengeschnittenes, Bild, was noch nie und nirgendwo Realität gewesen ist.


 Gerade beim Spinnangeln brauchst du als Anfänger extreme Ausdauer, bei jedem Wetter, zu fast jeder Tageszeit, und hast gleichzeitig noch ein hohes Frustpotential (durch Köderverluste). Die Lernkurve ist deutlich flacher, als wenn du es zumindest für den Anfang mit dem Ansitzen kombinierst.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*



> Als kleiner Zusatz noch: Anfänger in Sachen Hechtangeln empfehle ich immer nen 22 gr. silbernen Effzett Blinker.  Fliegt gut, fängt in den meisten Gewässern, ist einfach zu fischen und  durch den Zug auf den Köder bleiben die Hechte oft auch hängen, wenn bei  einem Anfänger der Anhieb vergessen wird!


Yeah. Dazu noch nen 5er-Mepps, der ist ebenfalls sehr einfach (bzw. sogar noch einfacher) zu bedienen. Im Vergleich zum Blinker aber halt weniger flexibel

-->  so ein Blinker ist zum Erlernen verschiedener Führungstechniken halt auch super - den kann man leiern, jiggen, faulenzen usw. Sehr abwechslungsreich animier- und in praktisch jeder Wasserschicht einsetzbar.

 Und fängt quasi alles von Barsch bis Waller.

Zumal Blinker "außer Mode" sind und schon allein deshalb (je nach Gewässer) potenziell die Fangchancen steigern können.


----------



## DUSpinner (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

FZ Blinker sind nicht nur für Anfänger ein leicht zu händelnder und erfolgreicher Köder.  Man kommt damit sehr weit und deckt die Freiwasserzone , wo grössere Räuber lauern, ab.
In der Dämmerung erwachen die Friedfische, weil sie Insekten fressen. Da ist der Hecht nicht weit. Oberflächenköder bzw. flachlaufende Kunstköder sind bis Oktober der Bringer.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Hallo,


ich halte auch nichts davon, mit dem Spinnangeln zu beginnen.
Es ist halt so, als wenn man rennen wollte und kann noch nicht richtig laufen. Ein gewisses Wurfvermögen in Weite und auch Zielgenauigkeit sollte schon vorhanden sein und das lernt man nicht von heute auf morgen. Von der richtigen Köderwahl ganz zu schweigen. Allerdings sind die hier empfohlenen Effzett und Mepps schon Top-Köder.

Leider läuft die Werbung voll in Richtung Spinnfischen und dem Angler wird voregaukelt, dass dies das Nonplusultra sei. Aber auch hier haben die Götter vor dem Erfolg den Schweiss gesetzt.
Zur Angelzeit noch, nachmittags bis 17 Uhr ist gerade in den heißen Sommermonaten nicht gut. In dieser Zeit gehe ich, wenn überhaupt, früh so von 5.00 Uhr bis allenfalls 9.00 Uhr. Das dürfte aber jetzt mit fallenden  Temperaturen keine große Rolle mehr spielen, denn da beissen sie (die Hechte) wieder über den ganzen Tag - wenn sie wolllen.



Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Bilch (18. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich keine Ahnung von Stippfischen habe, aber wenn man die Antworten von alten Hasen liest, kriegt man den Eindruck, dass es etwas Einfaches ist, was auch ein Anfänger so ziemlich schnell lernen kann … 



  Wenn ich diese Ratschläge von Stippfischen lese und mit meinen Erfahrungen (Spinnfischer von Anfang an) vergleiche, sehe ich aber, dass es so ziemlich egal ist, welchen weg man nimmt – die Zeit bis man Erfolge beim Spinnfischen hat ist sehr vergleichbar.


  Was aber das eigentliche Thema angeht, würde ich sagen, dass man am sich am Anfang vor allem ein (oder höchstens ein Paar) Gewässer aussuchen muss und sich damit gut vertraut machen. Man geht sehr oft als Schneider nach Hause, bis man das Gewässer kennt und weiß welcher Köder, Führungsstil bei welcher Jahreszeit, Wasserniveau, Trübheit usw. funktioniert.


Das ist zwar nicht mit dem Fangerfolg verbunden, aber ich glaube, dass Deine Schnur etwas zu überdimensioniert für die Leichte Rute ist.


----------



## trawar (18. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Nur um mal eine relation zu kriegen, ich Angel erst seit knappen 3 jahren oder so und habe im gesammten letzten jahr nur eine Handvoll Barsche gefangen, die haben mich aber weit aus mehr als 100std. gekostet.
Die Erfahrung die ich sammeln konnte ist so gewaltig, das ich dieses Jahr nur ein oder zwei mal geschneidert habe.
Es braucht alles seine zeit im Leben, Gewässerkunde, Fischbiologie, Angeltechniken usw. müssen verstanden werden.

Doch das aller wichtigste ist Zähne zusammen beissen und am Ball bleiben und vor allem das man sich nicht durch die Millionen online Videos nicht verrückt machen lassen darf.


----------



## Andal (18. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Beim "Stippen" darf man nicht den Wettkampfbetrieb mit einfachster Friedfischerei vergleichen. Aber wenn ein Spinnfischer so gar keine Ahnung hat, wie sie die natürliche Beute seiner Zielfische verhält, dann tut er sich halt auch ungleich schwerer. Das ist einfach eine Tatsache.


----------



## Rannebert (18. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*



Andal schrieb:


> Beim "Stippen" darf man nicht den Wettkampfbetrieb mit einfachster Friedfischerei vergleichen. Aber wenn ein Spinnfischer so gar keine Ahnung hat, wie sie die natürliche Beute seiner Zielfische verhält, dann tut er sich halt auch ungleich schwerer. Das ist einfach eine Tatsache.




Das Argument kann man auch gut umdrehen. 

Der gewöhnliche Friedfischer, den ich so am Gewässer treffe setzt sich irgendwo hin und hofft entweder auf Fisch, oder legt sich einen Futterplatz an und versucht die Fische anzulocken. Die wenigsten packen ihr Gerödel ein um dann zehn Meter weiter wieder aufzubauen, in der Hoffnung, dass es dort besser beisst.


Da seh ich den Lerneffekt, zumindest wenn sich das Individuum etwas anstrengt, beim gemeinen Spinfischer höher. Der macht Strecke, wirft idealerweise viele Stellen an, und wird daraus seine Schlüsse ziehen können, wann und warum sich Räuber an einer bestimmten Stelle aufhalten.


----------



## Pinocio (18. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Das Argument kann man auch gut umdrehen.
> 
> Der gewöhnliche Friedfischer, den ich so am Gewässer treffe setzt sich irgendwo hin und hofft entweder auf Fisch, oder legt sich einen Futterplatz an und versucht die Fische anzulocken. Die wenigsten packen ihr Gerödel ein um dann zehn Meter weiter wieder aufzubauen, in der Hoffnung, dass es dort besser beisst.
> 
> ...




Schöne Betrachtungsweise, habe ich noch nie so gesehen, aber klingt realistisch.


----------



## Andal (18. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Das Argument kann man auch gut umdrehen.
> 
> Der gewöhnliche Friedfischer, den ich so am Gewässer treffe setzt sich irgendwo hin und hofft entweder auf Fisch, oder legt sich einen Futterplatz an und versucht die Fische anzulocken. Die wenigsten packen ihr Gerödel ein um dann zehn Meter weiter wieder aufzubauen, in der Hoffnung, dass es dort besser beisst.
> 
> ...



Auf einem Bein kann man wie lange sicher stehen?

Im Idealfall hat der Anfänger einen langjährig erfahrenen Mentor...


----------



## Laichzeit (18. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Es kann auf jeden Fall nicht schaden, ein bisschen Ansitzmaterial mitzuführen, wenn man mit der Spinnrute los ist.
Nur ansitzen ist mir meistens zu langweilig, aber den vollen Tag Spinnfischen will ich auch nicht immer, zu manchen Tageszeiten ist es auch sehr aussichtslos. Das Ansitzmaterial passt in eine kleine Brotdose, die Stipprute für ein paar Kreuzer geht mit unter 50cm Packmaß locker in die Angeltasche.
In der Mittagshitze oder bei lahmen Füßen ist es ganz schön, ein paar Weißfische zu stippen oder für ein paar Stunden anzusitzen. Außerdem hat mir das Ansitzen schon ein paar unerwartet verregnete Tage gerettet, weil man sich damit gemütlich unter einer Brücke retten kann.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Boardie Siever hat doch vor geraumer Zeit ein gutes Buch mit allen Basics für Spinnfisch-Anfänger geschrieben.

Wäre evtl. auch was für den TE - alles Wichtige kompetent in kompakter Form dargestellt.

 Dann erledigen sich auch viele Fragen zur passenden (Geräte-/Köder-) Auswahl in verschiedenen WG-Klassen etc. potenziell von selbst.

Siever kann man bedenkenlos glauben - der weiß, was er tut und schreibt. Ist definitiv kein plan- und/oder strukturloser YT-Selbstdarstellungs-Hansel.


----------



## staniolo (19. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Um beim Spinnfischen schnell an Fisch zu kommen würde ich mich vorerst auf die Methoden spezialisieren die keine spezielle Köderführung benötigen. Mit nem Spinner oder besser Spinnerbait in nicht zu großer Größe fängst du bestimmt bald was. An Farben würde ich mich da eher mal auf wenige beschränken (Weißfisch, knallig und gedeckte Töne). 

 Jeden Spot damit schön "fächerförmig" abfischen und wenn sich 10 Minuten nichts tut ab zum nächsten Spot. Ne Polbrille hast du hoffentlich schon, die hilft dir beim finden der Fische (und Beutefische). Meiner Erfahrung nach macht es sich bezahlt nach "Struktur" zu suchen. Das könnte z.B. ein Baum sein der ins Wasser gefallen ist oder strömungsberuhigte Bereiche in einem Fluss. 

 Nutze auch die Möglichkeit mit anderen Anglern ins Gespräch zu kommen. Zwar wird nicht jeder mit seinen Geheimtipps rausrücken, aber den ein oder anderern Tipp kann man sich immer holen. 

 Petri Heil und halte durch, du wirst sicher bald belohnt werden!


----------



## Nemo (19. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Ich finde nichts daran falsch, mit dem Spinnfischen zu beginnen. Durch die Frequenz beim Auswerfen lernst Du das schon mal viel schneller als beim Ansitzangeln. Das benötigte Tackle ist auch überschaubar.

Als Köder würde ich auch Mepps/Spinner empfehlen, da diese m. E. sehr einfach zu führen und sehr fängig sind, insb. auf Barsch.
Mit dem Barsch hast Du dann meiner Meinung nach auch einen guten "Anfängerfisch", der nicht zu groß und zu anspruchsvoll im Drill ist und überdies noch gut schmeckt ;-)

....und wenn dann doch mal ein Hecht beißt, wird der Drill halt ein wenig anstrengender.

Wenn die niedrige Fangfrequenz dich zu sehr demotiviert, kannst Du immer noch das Vorfach tauschen, ein wenig Futter ins Wasser schmeißen und mit Maden am Haken kleine Fische fangen. Das motiviert dann wieder und weiter gehts mit Spinnen.

Mach einfach das, wozu Du Lust hast. Wieso auch nicht.


----------



## Timbo78 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Ich bin auch noch relativ neu dabei und bin bisher fast ausschließlich am Spinnfischen. Am liebsten mit Wobblern, greife aber auch zu Blinker und Spinner, versuche es aber auch zwischendrin immer wieder mit Wurm und Blei auf Seitenarm.
Waren noch nicht viele Bisse, bin aber entschneidert und genieße auch die fangfreien Ausflüge in die Natur.



staniolo schrieb:


> Nutze auch die Möglichkeit mit anderen Anglern ins Gespräch zu kommen. Zwar wird nicht jeder mit seinen Geheimtipps rausrücken, aber den ein oder anderern Tipp kann man sich immer holen.



Ganz wichtiger Punkt.
Ich schau auch immer nach anderen Anglern und versuch mit denen ins Gespräch zu kommen. Letztes WE an dem einen Spot mit zwei Anglern gesprochen, über den Spot und sogar nen Tipp für nen guten Spot bekommen. An nem anderen Flecken vor einiger Zeit mit Altanglern gesprochen, die dann wissen, dass um die Jahreszeit dort nicht viel geht, irgendwann aber wieder KöFi auf Zander wunderbar geht.
Natürlich gibt es auch Angler, die nicht mit anderen sprechen wollen, aber ruhig mal auf Altangler zu gehen, auch auf die auf Ansitz, mit nem freundlichen Petri Heil grüssen und fragen was so geht, dann kommt man durchaus in Gespräche.


----------



## geomujo (20. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Da kann manmal sehen, wie komplex und schwierig das Angeln heutzutage eigentlich ist. Es benötigt mitunter Jahrelanger Erfahrung um zu einem wirklich guten Angler zu werden. Und dann braucht man auch ein gewisses Talent dazu. Zuletzt macht noch der richtige Riecher vor Ort den Unterschied zwischen Erfolg und Misserfolg ausmacht.


BSP: Wer nicht weiß, wie man in der Havel Zander fängt, kann hier Jahrelang an der Thematik vorbei angeln und nie einen erwischen, obwohl er scheinbar alles richtig macht. Ich will ein Beispiel geben. Da traf ich letztes jahr einen netten Herrn mittleren Alters am Wasser der ein absoluter Barsch-Spezialist war. Der hat richtig schöne Teile neben mir rausgeholt. Dann sind wir ins Gespräch gekommen, ob er auch schonmal n Zetti dran hatte. Was er zu meiner Verwunderung verneinte. Also der Typ angelt da schon Jahre lang und kommt nicht vom Fleck. Warum? Na weil er stets zu früh abgehauen ist und die Beissphasen der Zander garnicht beangelt hat. Er konnte sich einfach nicht vorstellen, dass nach Sonnenununtergang es noch weiter geht. 


Will sagen, er stand sich die ganze Zeit selbst im Weg. Hatte die richtigen Köder, war an richtiger Stelle zur richtigen Jahreszeit, aber hat die falsche Tageszeit genutzt. Was will ich damit sagen? Gerade in der Anfangszeit ist es daher umsowichtiger kein festes Schema zu fahren sondern oft zu variieren um so seine Nische zu finden. Das benötigt Zeit und Ausdauer, wird aber meist belohnt. Und das war auch bei mir anfangs recht häufig der Fall. Bis in die Nacht  hab ich sonst nur mit dem Ansitzangeln verbracht und nicht mit der  Spinnrute.


----------



## Inni (20. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Naja,
so weit die Theorie .... 



Ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber für mich ist es schwierig meine "freie Angelzeit" mit den "Beisszeiten" zu synchronisieren. Ich nehme da was geht und wo ich Luft neben Familie und Job habe. 



Aber an sich ist da schon was dran. Man sollte es aber nich zu kompliziert machen. Angeln ist mehr als nur Fische fangen!


----------



## trawar (20. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*



Inni schrieb:


> Naja, Angeln ist mehr als nur Fische fangen!



Ok Schneider mal weiter und sag mir dann nochmal das Angeln mehr ist als Fische fangen. :vik:


----------



## Andal (20. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*

Und wo kann man dieses "Erfahrung" nun kaufen? :m:m:m


----------



## thanatos (21. September 2018)

*AW: Spinnfischen - nichts beißt!*



Andal schrieb:


> Und wo kann man dieses "Erfahrung" nun kaufen? :m:m:m



#6 gute Frage - ich versuche es mal zu erklären -
"Zeit ist Geld" ( man hab ich in 65 Jahren schon investiert -hätte ich das mal in meinem Sparstrumpf)
Erfahrung bekommt eben nur wenn man angelt ,
man sollte aber auch etwas über die Fische wissen wie sie 
sich verhalten ,wo sie sich bevorzugt aufhalten usw.
Ein Bisschen kann man sich ja erlesen aber jedes Gewässer hat so seine eignen Macken .Auf keinen Fall sollte man meinen was in den Angelzeitschriften steht was so das 
non plus Ultra ist stimmt und bringt mehr Erfolg .#d
Fische wissen das nicht und darum beißen bei mir die Hechte
immer noch auf den guten ,alten Abu Tobi ,ruhig geradlinig geführt ,auf Spinner Barsch und auf Twister Zander #6
Nun noch eine Tonne Asche auf mein greises Haupt 
habe jede Menge andere Kunstköder in der Box -leider nur Show und Ballast :q aber manchmal beißt auch da was an ,
also nicht den Mut verlieren - kommt Zeit - kommt auch der Erfolg.


----------

